# 1. Rocky Mountain *STEEL-RIDE" [17.09.-19.09.2010]



## Rocklandbiker (2. April 2010)

Hi @ all,

so nun ist es endlich soweit.......

alle Blizzard Fanatiker, alle Hammer-Biker, alle STEEL-RIDER sonstiger canadischer Marken, versammelt Euch...........

hier alle *INFO`S* 

cu


----------



## Clemens (2. April 2010)

Hi!

Wäre gerne dabei, kann allerdings arbeitstechnisch bedingt noch keine wirklich feste Zusage für beide Tage geben (hocke jetzt z.B. am Feiertag auch zu Produktionstests neuer Programme am Arbeitsplatz). Ab Samstagnachmittag sehe ich aber keine Probleme - würde dann zum Grillen einsteigen!!!

Gruss

Clemens

P.S. Einen Kasten Weissbier (kein Erdinger!!!) kriege ich auch noch unter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2010)

Super Sache. Ich komme erst ein paar Tage vor dem Steel Ride wieder aus Canada zurück und hoffe das sich das bei mir ausgeht.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. April 2010)

hei super sache. Bei mir sollte eigentlich gehen. wie siehts aus mit freundin mitbringen???sie fährt aber leider kein stahlbock. Darf sie mich trotzdem begleiten?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. April 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit freundin mitbringen? . Darf sie mich trotzdem begleiten?


 ja klar


----------



## onkel_doc (2. April 2010)

na das is doch mal schön. Da steht demdabeisein ja wohl nichts mehr entgegen. Schalalaaaaa!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. April 2010)

STEEL-RIDE ???   oder wie war das nochmal mit dem Steckbolzen für SXC......


----------



## cantaloop_sisv (6. April 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> so nun ist es endlich soweit.......
> 
> ...



Hallo,

darf ich meinen Sonntagsmorgen-Trainingskumpel mit seinem Kona Explosif mitbringen? Kona ist wohl mittlerweile in Vancouver zuhause (siehe Anhang)! Ich habe früher ein Element gefahren und durch seinen Einfluß nun auf ein Blizzard umgestiegen.

"KONA ist jung, aber bereits eine Legende: Klein genug, um noch zu wissen, wo ihre Wurzeln liegen. Groß genug, um weltweit Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und täglich mehr begeisterte Anhänger zu gewinnen. KONA stammt ursprünglich aus Hawaii, entwickelt und designed aber seit Jahren in Vancouver, Kanada. Auf den heimischen Northshore Trails werden dann auch von absoluten Ausnahmebikern die KONA Bikes auf Herz und Nieren geprüft"


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. April 2010)

cantaloop_sisv schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf ich meinen Sonntagsmorgen-Trainingskumpel mit seinem Kona Explosif mitbringen?


 
genehmigt 

aber dann gleich unter [email protected] mit anmelden, bitte folgende Daten angeben:

Name / Nickname / Wohnort / Alter / Handynummer / Bike / Anreisetag /Übernachtung Hütte / Übern. Zelt-Wohnmobil-Pension etc.

cu RK


----------



## onkel_doc (12. April 2010)

an alle rocky steelrider gebt euch einen ruck und meldet euch an. Ich fahr ja auch extra von der schweiz dahin. Find die idee einfach geil und es ist ein schöner saisonabschluss. 
Looooosssssss!!!!!!!

onkeldoc


----------



## isartrails (12. April 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hwie siehts aus mit freundin mitbringen???sie fährt aber leider kein stahlbock. Darf sie mich trotzdem begleiten?


Nur, wenn sie sich eins leiht... 
Scherz. 

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Du willst deine Freundin  zu einer Versammlung spleenig verschrobener Aussenseiter mitbringen, 
deren technisches Verständnis auf einer Evolutionsstufe kurz nach Leonardo da Vincis Laufradskizze stecken geblieben ist? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Das würd ich mir nochmal überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. April 2010)

Versteh deine bedenken aber weisst du was...sie muss ja mich und mein tuning an meinem stahlbock auch aushalten.

Aus diesem grund habe ich absolut kein bedenken. Sie ist absolut schmerzfrei. Na ja und ich fahr ja auch nicht nur mein hammer. Bin auch mit der zeit gegangen und fahr jetzt ei lapierre race 900 carbon. 

Sie freut sich schon all die durchgeknallten jungs kennenzulernen die da mitmachen. Wäre doch wirklich schön wenn genug leute dabei wären. Grüsse aus der schweiz...schalalaaa


----------



## isartrails (14. April 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Grüsse aus der schweiz...schalalaaa


Ach so, Schweiz.
Ja dann...


----------



## zeitmeister (29. April 2010)

...nach längerer Suche könnte ich hier richtig sein. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein 18,5'' RM Hammer aus 2006 (vorletztes Baujahr?) zu kaufen. Das Teil steht als Restposten bei einem Händler und ist neu. Der LP (der noch immer dran hängt: 1.590 Euro). Hat von euch jemand vielleicht einen RM Katalog aus 2006 um zu schauen, ob das auch korrekt ist? Habe den Eindruck, daß man das Hammer neu nur noch sehr selten angeboten bekommt? Möchte mit dem Händler allerdings den Preis noch verhandeln. Wenn wir uns vernünftig einigen, werde ich wohl beim 1. RM Steel Ride aufkreuzen   Meinungen zu diesem Radl (und dem Preis)? Danke und Grüsse, ZM


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2010)

wende Dich doch mal wegen dem Originalpreis an Bike Action. Die können dir hierzu genaue Angaben machen. Ausstattung beachten ! 
Ich habe leider keine Preise von 2006.

cu RK


----------



## cantaloop_sisv (1. Mai 2010)

zeitmeister schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand vielleicht einen RM Katalog aus 2006 um zu schauen, ob das auch korrekt ist?


Ich habe einen Katalog von 2006 und kann Dir die Seiten mit dem Hammer scannen und per PM schicken. Preise sind allerdings keine drin, da gab es eine extra eine Preisliste die ich nicht mehr habe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## zeitmeister (1. Mai 2010)

cantaloop_sisv schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Katalog von 2006 und kann Dir die Seiten mit dem Hammer scannen und per PM schicken. Preise sind allerdings keine drin, da gab es eine extra eine Preisliste die ich nicht mehr habe.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Danke!! Du hast eine PN. Grüße, ZM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Juli 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> genehmigt
> 
> aber dann gleich unter [email protected] mit anmelden, bitte folgende Daten angeben:
> 
> ...


 
*Teilnehmerliste:*

 Ulrich Bütterlin, beat, 70176 Stuttgart, *RM-Blizzard *(MTB-Guide und Mit-Initiator des STEEL RIDE´s/www.flowride.de)
 Jens Chiavi, onkeldoc, Schweiz, _*RM-Hammer*_
 Sven Schuler, cantaloop-sisv, 75331 Engelsbrand, _*RM-Blizzard*_
* *Rüdiger Kupper Rocklandbiker, 66978 Clausen, *RM-Blizzard*
 Uwe, _*Kona-Explosif*_
* *Manuel Seelig, Fettkloß, 55595 Weinsheim, _*Fat Chance-Wicked*_
 Thorsten, Thorsten F, 66987 Eschwiller, *Bontrager*


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Juli 2010)

gone fishing......melde mich ab und besuche meinen "zweiten Wohnsitz" in *C A N A D A*

cu RK








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juli 2010)

GEEEEIIIIIILLLLL man will auch!!!!!! Schöne ferien. Anbei noch ein foto von meinem kleinen stahltier bei gerechter haltung. DIese woche jeden tag mit dem teil gerockt. Für das treffen werde ich dann mal die neuen Ritchey rädchen montieren. Sehen doch super aus oder?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. September 2010)

Hi @ all,

leider muss ich unser Treffen mangels Interesse (4 Teilnehmermeldungen) absagen. Gerne können wir zu einem neuen Zeitpunkt in 2011 es nochmals in Angriff nehmen. Sorry 
Schade ist es trotzdem....


----------



## beat (9. September 2010)

Hey Rüdiger!

Was ist denn nun los? 
Weiter oben hattest du doch noch einige Anmeldungen mehr aufgelistet, und nun das? Haben die anderen etwa abgesagt oder sich nicht mehr gemeldet? Ich wollte auf jeden Fall noch einen Blizzie-Kumpel mitbringen, und ein alter Stuttgarter Kurier-Hase hat soeben auf Ebay ein 03er-Blizzie geschossen...  - da wären wir alleine also schon zu Dritt!

Wenn in der Pfalz nix steigt radeln wir am 18. von Stuttgart nach Bad Urach zum MAGURA-Open-House-Day. Das wäre dann wenigstens eine halbwegs würdige "Ersatz-Veranstaltung"!

Grüße
Uli


----------



## onkel_doc (10. September 2010)

Hei rüdiger an mir und meiner freundin ist es ja nicht gelegen. Wäre gerne gekommen. Mit ein paar mehr leuten ist es natürlich schon besser.
Ansonsten können wir für nächstes jahr ja in der schweiz was reissen.
Vielleicht ist da die stahlgemeinde ja ein bisschen grösser...

Und ich hab doch extra meine neuen rädchen montiert.....

Schade aber natürlich verständlich. Also dann erwarte ich wieder was von dir für nächstes jahr.

Gruess us dr schwiiiz jens


----------



## cantaloop_sisv (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

wir hätten zwar nur am Samstag gekonnt, wären aber sehr gerne in den Pfälzerwald gekommen.

Schade vielleicht nächstes Jahr.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## beat (13. September 2010)

Okay, da die ursprünglich geplante Veranstaltung offensichtlich geplatzt ist hier nun mein *Aufruf zum spontanen ROCKY-Steel-Ride nach Bad Urach*, wo am kommenden Samstag (18. Sept.) die Firma MAGURA mit einer großen Fete zum letzten Mal die Produktionshallen für die Öffentlichkeit öffnet, bevor der Umzug in ein neues Werk auf der Schwäbischen Alb vollzogen wird.

Ich und zwei weitere Blizzardianer werden bis 10 Uhr am Uracher Marktplatz bei angekündigtem schönstem Herbstwetter auf Gleichgesinnte warten und sodann zu einer 3-stündigen absolut erstklassigen Flowtrail-Tour rund um das pittoreske Alb-Städtchen aufbrechen. Im Anschluss möchten wir dann die Würstl- und Getränkeangebote bei MAGURA sowie deren Produktionsstätten unter die Lupe nehmen und den Tag gemütlich ausklingen lassen.

Duschmöglichkeiten nach der Tour sowie eine sichere Unterstellmöglichkeit für die Bikes kann ich anbieten. Außerdem kann aber auch im örtlichen Thermalbad nach dem Tagesprogramm auf angenehmste Weise entspannt und im Kurort übernachtet werden! 

CU in Bad Urach!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. September 2010)

Hallo Beat
ICh werde mal schauen was sich machen lässt so kutzfristig.
Vielleicht kommen wir auch noch.

See you


----------



## beat (28. September 2010)

Steel-Ride? War da nicht was? 

Ja, da war was  - aber seht doch einfach selbst:




Zwei Blizzies in Bad Urach




Die Tour kann beginnen!




Voll im Alb-Flow




Herrlichster Frühherbst bei Bad Urach




Stahl-Treffen

Ihr könnt mir glauben: Wir hatten unseren Spaß, und zwar viel weniger wegen dem Nachgeplänkel beim MAGURA-Open-House-Day als aufgrund der furztrockenen Flow-Trails entlang der Albkante! 
Kleiner hätte die Besetzung für den Auftakt zwar kaum ausfallen können, aber bei echten Kult-Veranstaltungen soll das ja vorkommen. 

Auf ein Neues in 2011!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. September 2010)

He beat sieht ja wirklich hübsch aus.
Ich hoffe doch auf ein neues...
Mein neues stahlprojekt ist am tun;-)
Wird im winter fertig und dann kanns losgehen.
Schöne bilder...lächz...


----------

